# THE SEA OF TREES: Starring Matthew McConaughey and Naomi Watts – Available on Blu-ray and DVD November 1



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Academy Award® winner Matthew McConaughey (Best Actor, Dallas Buyers Club, 2013) and Academy Award® nominees Naomi Watts (Best Actress, The Impossible, 2012; Best Actress, 21 Grams, 2003) and Ken Watanabe (Best Supporting Actor, The Last Samurai, 2003) star in the gripping drama The Sea of Trees, arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on November 1 from Lionsgate. Directed by Academy Award® nominee Gus Van Sant (Best Director, Milk, 2008; Best Director, Good Will Hunting, 1997) and written by Chris Sparling (Buried), The Sea of Trees was nominated for the Palme D’or at the 2015 Cannes Film Festival and theatrically released by A24 in 2016. The Sea of Trees home entertainment release includes a behind-the-scenes featurette and will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> In this powerful story of love and redemption, Arthur, an American professor, travels to Japan in the midst of a personal crisis. As he wanders through a mysterious forest with a dark past, he meets an enigmatic stranger who is lost and injured. The two embark on a spiritual, life-changing journey of friendship and survival that reconnects Arthur with his love for his wife.
> ...


----------

